# Halloween cake I made



## Mizerella (Aug 6, 2009)

I get requests for Halloween themed cakes this time of year, and just love it!!!

This one I did yesterday for a wedding shower, for a couple getting married on Oct 30th.

Its a buttercream covered cake with fondant accents. The skeleton couple I made out of gumpaste. 

The only thing not edible is the vine arch behind them. I was going to make it out of chocolate but I ran out of time because of the skelli couple.


----------



## Mizerella (Aug 6, 2009)

Here is a close up of the couple....


----------



## Mizerella (Aug 6, 2009)

one more... the other side.

I threw a little kitty cat on at the last minute... cause I like kitty cats.


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Super cute! I love it! Great job....


----------



## creepingdth (Sep 10, 2009)

that is awesome, good job


----------



## ghostuponthefloor (Aug 19, 2009)

That is gorgeous! I'd pay top dollar for a cake like that....


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

Wow! That is soooo freakin' cute!


----------



## restlessspirit (Sep 8, 2010)

there so cute, great job  x


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

That is awesome!


----------



## ElevenXFrost (Sep 20, 2010)

Looks fantastic, how long did it take to make that?


----------



## Mizerella (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks everyone for all the compliments.

I would say about 9 hours total. But it's broken up over about 3 days.

When I make gumpaste figures I always start with the head, let it dry, then build the body. Then I make the arms separate and let them dry, and attach them with sugar glue. 


The cake and frosting are the only last minute part. So I just get all my decorations ready and assemble it the day of delivery.


----------



## snigglez (Jun 4, 2009)

Great job....


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

That is a great cake! I bet the wedding couple were super excited with it. I'll have to show this to my daughter. She likes to make cakes with fondant and gum paste.


----------



## AmFatallyYours (Apr 8, 2009)

It is fabulous! You did an awesome job!


----------



## Growler (Aug 12, 2008)

Love it! Hubby wouldn't let me have a Halloween theme wedding last week when we got married.  Your work is outstanding. I've wanted to do stuff like that for years. Do you know any books I can pick up to learn how to do fondant and gumpaste characters?


----------



## Mizerella (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks ya'all !

Growler, I really like Debbie Brown's books she does a lot of figure work. 
The best thing is to just start messing with the stuff, and get a feel for it.


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

Looks wonderful. I want a cake like it.


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

The cake looks great!!!!! How do you get the cake so level on all sides and ice it so neatly? Do you trim the cake at all?


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I love how you did the cake. I might have to copy this and try it on my own. Was it hard to do the skelly?


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Great cake! I would love to attend a Halloween wedding.


----------



## Mordessa (Jul 23, 2007)

Wow! That cake is awesome! I would LOVE to be able to make cakes like that! Is that what you do for a living?

Great job!!


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

wow that's gorgeous, I really suck at baking cakes. I wouldn't be able to bring myself to cut into that cake, all the work that's been put into it would make me feel guilty.


----------



## Mizerella (Aug 6, 2009)

No you have to eat it... or else it just goes in the garbage eventually.

It's actually cathartic for me watching them destroyed and eaten... in a weird way.


----------



## Mizerella (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments,
Yep I have been decorating cakes professionally for about 6 years now.


----------



## mr frost (Nov 28, 2008)

very nice job!


----------



## Witch Hazel (Sep 6, 2008)

Great work!!!


----------



## ghostluva (Jun 14, 2009)

Wow, you are truly talented!!!


----------



## Giles (Sep 6, 2009)

Very cool cake! I bet the happy couple were thrilled with it.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Wait a second...

Had to pick my jaw off the keyboard. 

That's freakin' fantastic! A former cheffy here and that's super talented professional awesome work. You must be popular with your clients.

Wow!


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

Just fantastic!!


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

That is the cutest thing I have ever seen!!!

What a fabulous job!!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Great looking cake! Must be nice to be so talented


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

Omg, that's amazing! You did an incredible job on the skeleton couple.


----------



## REV (Oct 26, 2007)

Wow... very cool. Lots of talent there. The Skeleton couple look fantactic!


----------



## HeatherR (Aug 27, 2010)

simply mahhhhvelous


----------



## Ecula (Oct 21, 2007)

*That cake is so great and so cute. Did even show it to my
friends at work. I am so much waiting for Halloween and
all these things people have made are whipping up the
spirit of the season*


----------



## Boo Baby (Oct 7, 2008)

That is amazing...looks yummy too!!


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

Wow, that's really cute! I love it. I would love to go to a halloween wedding. That would be so fun!


----------



## DarkenWolf (Oct 4, 2010)

That is TOO cute! I wish I had the talent for cake making. = )


----------



## Mizerella (Aug 6, 2009)

Again thank you everyone for the kind words 

I say I have one of the best jobs. Everyone is so happy to see me when I make my delivery... cake/sugar just makes people smile or.... squeal with joy. 

And sometimes I get a chance (like this) to let loose on something I really love like Halloween. 


I have a Halloween wedding cake coming up... (Not this couple). I will be sure to share when it's done. 

Also, I have sugar arts competition coming in the winter. My theme is Greek Mythology...but I'm not supposed to tell anyone that yet... shhhhh!!

I will post a how-to on gum-paste skeleton figures real soon.


----------



## Growler (Aug 12, 2008)

wow a spun sugar comp. You must be good. I would go with medusa or cerebus. Medusa you could do the snakes in spun sugar so they kind of glowed green with the see through effect. Hope things work out great for you in the comp.


----------



## propmistress (Oct 22, 2009)

amazing work.... I wish I was as talented as you!


----------



## JustJ (Oct 4, 2010)

That is so awesome!


----------



## zom13ie (Aug 1, 2010)

this was my wedding caje last sat!

View attachment 13332


----------



## zom13ie (Aug 1, 2010)

We had a nightmare before christmas crystal cake topper, tomb stones on it, skelton hands sticking out of it and spiders...


----------



## DarkenWolf (Oct 4, 2010)

Good Luck with the Sugar Arts Competition!


----------



## runswithvampires (Aug 12, 2008)

aww i love that!!


----------



## Gothikim (Jul 25, 2005)

Mizerella said:


> I will post a how-to on gum-paste skeleton figures real soon.


Oh, pretty please! 

I never even learned how to make a proper icing rose, but I'd be game to learn to make skelies 

Gorgeous work, BTW


----------



## krissibex (Sep 23, 2010)

oh that looks great!!!! WOW


----------



## digbugsgirl (Aug 15, 2007)

Your cake looks great! I just started decorating cakes (something I've wanted to do since I was a teen) but am not as good as you. I hope to get there someday. I just did a "Twilight" cake for a friend's daughter's 9th birthday. I, being peter-perfect, wasn't satisfied with it. My friend loved it, though. I guess I shouldn't be too hard on myself. I'd really like to take some classes, that way I'll learn more. Right now I'm just self-taught.


----------



## Mizerella (Aug 6, 2009)

digbugsgirl I am mostly self taught as well. Just experimenting on your own is the best way to learn I think. The Wilton classes are great too.

I would love to see some of your cakes you should post pix of them. 

I did a Twilight cake for my niece too a while back. 










The hands and apple I painted on a rolled out sheet of gumpaste, with food colors, and cut it out then I laid it on a sheet cake covered in black fondant.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

WOW what a cake!!!


----------



## HallowsEveUK (Oct 2, 2010)

Fantastic! Really great stuff


----------

